# Drowning in dander!



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey folks! 

I'm noticing a lot of dander on Imli. Is this weather related? We're in MA. Any suggestions on how we can reduce/eliminate it? 

- Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When Willie's skin gets dry like that, I squirt some fish oil on his food. Then the problem just disappears! 

I buy Omega 3 Fish Oil soft gels at Costco (big bottle). I pierce a soft gel with a big pin, then just squeeze the oil out onto his dinner. He seems to like it, too! ;D I don't always do it, and sometimes just three times a week -- Monday, Wednesday, Friday.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

My experiment with feeding her fish has backfired in the past. She, well, gets gassy and horror ensues  

Will try the fish oil capsules and report back. Do you discontinue the meds once the problem goes away or is it a more regular process?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I live in Michigan, and we have cold, dry air here in the winter, too... so the dry skin is more likely to develop at this time of the year... and especially if your home heating system is forced air.

So the fish oil caplets, which are really more of a dietary supplement than an actual medication, are the most useful during the winter. I just keep an eye on his skin and coat. In the summer, I might think of it only once a week or so, and in the winter, more often. But to start Imli out, I would give the fish oil every day for two or three weeks. By then, it will be springtime, and you can taper off to maybe just three times a week. You just have to keep an eye out and adjust accordingly. It has never given Willie any gas.    (YAY!) Also, be careful not to over-bathe your pooch, as that can be very drying, too (and they really don't need it). A muddy coat can be wiped clean with a wet towel.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Shivangi! Gracie was having trouble with her coat and we started adding 1 teaspoon of Bravo Salmon oil to her food every day. IMHO she is now looking great. 8)

Of course, correlation does not prove causation...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I read... "drowning in danger" had to read that post... Happy St. Patrick's Day. We drank green beer today. 

Evening Primrose Oil will got rid of "danger".. worked on the cat, and now on the V.
We rinse/wash every two weeks and that can cause a loss of natural skin oils, but at the same time keeps environmental allergens from accumulating). 
Just the other day he rolled in something smelly and got to be hosed down... The boy also enjoys bed privileges and needs to be clean. 

May also consider changing the kibble (if that's what you feed).


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy St. Paddy's Day!!

If fish oil causes problems, you can try supplementing other oils, like coconut. Jasper gets coconut, mostly because my roommates hates the smell of fish. His food is already made with fish, and that seems to be the limit for her. For peace of the household, he gets coconut oil instead. Fish and coconut oils offer slightly different benefits, but both are very good options. I think coconut oil is more expensive than fish oil, but I haven't done more than just a glance at costs, so maybe they're actually the same. 

Coconut oil has a small lead-in time--most recommend that you start adding just 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of oil to the dog's food, then gradually build up. I think it's one teaspoon per 10lbs weight? If the dog has any really itchy or hot spots, you can warm some up in your hand and rub it in too. It can help keep the skin and coat healthy, some say it promotes normal thyroid function and relieve arthritis. It's also supposed to help your dog smell nice. Not really an issue with Vs, but I've often wanted to start adding it to our slightly odoriferous yellow lab's food.

We live in MN and IA, and the air gets pretty dry in winter, especially at my mom's since she has forced air heat (radiators at my apartment). Jasper gets really dry and itchy when we go there, so sometimes I do apply the oil topically. Then he smells nice and tropical for a day! 

FYI, they make some specifically for pets, but I just buy the human stuff from a local grocery store. It's a few dollars cheaper. If it comes in a plastic jar I repackage it into a glass one, just in case. Make sure to get virgin coconut oil--that means it's been processed without heat or chemicals--it's better. There is absolutely no difference between virgin and extra virgin coconut oil--the coconut oil people got the "extra" from the olive oil industry. It's solid at less than 70-some degrees--it can be re-liquified in a bowl that's placed in a shallow pool of warm water, or about 30 seconds on the microwave, or even in your hand (a little messy). Does not need to be refrigerated.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This post has served as a really nice reminder! I saw that our boy's coat has had quite a bit of dander/flakyness lately and the fish oil didn't register immediately as the solution. Our vet sells a fish oil specifically for dogs that comes in a pump. Per the instruction we give him 3-4 pumps on his food 1x daily. We ran out of the fish oil after he was treated for his demodectic mange but I haven't gone back to get more. I'll have to stop and pick some up this week since the cold winter weather isn't helping his coat either.

If you aren't comfortable with putting fish oil from the drugstore on your pup's food your vet likely has multiple solutions that you can buy from them. Some more than others. I think the fish oil that we get from our vet is about $16 and lasts 2-3 months. I know there are also options at most pet stores as well that specifically help to boost the condition of the coat.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Also a bath using head & shoulders will help.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! I had no idea you could apply coconut oil (or any kind of oil) directly to their coat! I always thought it would make things messy and sticky and she'd get dirtier! Or that I could wash it all away with Head & Shoulders!  

Thanks so muck for all the lovely advice! Will start her on fish oil immediately and if that doesn't 'go down too well' I'll try coconut oil. 

Just wondering, if the purpose is to tackle skin dryness, will any oil do (even olive oil?) or does it have to be coconut oil? Imagine such cuteness rubbed down in olive oil, its going to be very hard to not eat her up! :


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

MEGA RED= KRILL OILS THE BEST OMEGAS

SALMON OILS COLD WATERS WILD CATCH ONLY

FLAX SEED COLD PRESSED SERVED IN HIS OR HER FOOD 

UBIQUINOL BEST COQ10 MADE

OCEAN COLD WATERS KELP SERVED WITH FOOD

DONE 4 DAYS MAX


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

My vet said olive oil would also work in food. 

Thinking back, I've down olive oil treatments on my own hair to help add moisture back to scalp and hair. It always involves treating for a certain amount of time (30 minutes or so) with the hair wrapped, followed by a shower. Olive oil seems oilier to me than the coconut, but I bet you could rub it in to the dog's fur and skin if you want. My guess is that olive, coconut, or fish oil could be used as a topical (though I wouldn't recommend rubbing your dog with fish, for the smell alone!). Whatever oil you use, if the dogs turns into a greasy mess, a short bath after the fact may help remove excess oil without taking away what has already been absorbed. 

Oh! And vitamin E. I do know people that pop vitamin E capsules to apply to their dogs.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

@redrover Yes! Me too! That's precisely why I asked if I could use any other oil ;D 

I can start adding olive oil as early as tonight!


----------

